# Vicon KM281 disc mower conditioner-segmented rollers



## NC Tarheel (Apr 27, 2011)

We have a Vicon KM281 disc mower conditioner that hasn't been used in several years. The segmented nylon rollers are in terrible shape. If the mower is used again, all top & bottom roller segmnets will need to be replaced. Does any one know where these segments can be purchase? If so, is it worth the cost? Other than the rollers, the mower itself is in good condition. We also have a spare mower for parts. Any help or suggestions would be welcomed. Thanks in advance.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

ACI Distributors is a distibutor/dealer in Vicon equipment near St. Louis. I have gotten parts through them, but only by going through my local equipment dealer -- they won't sell retail. Their website is Welcome to ACI Distributors. They are located in St. Charles, Mo.

Hope this helps.

Ralph


----------



## NC Tarheel (Apr 27, 2011)

Ralph,

Thanks for your quick reply!! Have you ever bought & replaced any of the roller segments? Since we'll need to replace them all, will it worth it?

Thanks again,

Ronnie


----------



## JD2940 (Jul 25, 2011)

I also was faced with spending over a $1000. to replace broken roller segments, plus hours of labor to remove the roller. I decided to make 18" long replacement roller conditioning sections from 4"X4" pressure treated posts. I copied the side view profile of one of the plastic Vicon sections I cut off with a saw. I cut the 8' long posts on my table saw to match the profile. I drilled three holes thru each piece using a drill press. I held my wood conditioners against the roller tube with a clamp, drilled starter holes into the roller, and used 3" self-tapping metal screws I bought at Lowes to hold it all together. I have used it for two years with GREAT results. Total cost- $50. and eight hours time to make and install.
I would be glad to send you photos if you would like them. Bob (northern MA)


----------



## mec9900 (Jun 15, 2017)

Bob, I know this is an old thread, but I would like to have a copy of those pictures of your modifications to your Vicon KM281. My email is:[email protected]


----------



## cjranches (Jul 10, 2017)

I would also be very interested in seeing those pics please! Same mower, same issue. 

[email protected]


----------



## knettle (Jul 27, 2019)

JD2940 said:


> I also was faced with spending over a $1000. to replace broken roller segments, plus hours of labor to remove the roller. I decided to make 18" long replacement roller conditioning sections from 4"X4" pressure treated posts. I copied the side view profile of one of the plastic Vicon sections I cut off with a saw. I cut the 8' long posts on my table saw to match the profile. I drilled three holes thru each piece using a drill press. I held my wood conditioners against the roller tube with a clamp, drilled starter holes into the roller, and used 3" self-tapping metal screws I bought at Lowes to hold it all together. I have used it for two years with GREAT results. Total cost- $50. and eight hours time to make and install.
> I would be glad to send you photos if you would like them. Bob (northern MA)


hey! do you still have the pictures? thanks so much!


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

knettle said:


> hey! do you still have the pictures? thanks so much!


 Last time he logged into haytalk was 2017; don't hold your breath.

Welcome!!

Mark


----------

